# Help!! Looking for Beef Short Rib Rub Recipe.



## smoketexring (Jun 27, 2012)

I've been searching the net for a good beef rib rub recipe for short ribs. I've always created my own, but I just can't seem to get what i'm looking for.  I don't want a sweet rub.  My ideal taste are for something in between a strong prime rib beef taste (lower salt) to a mild seasoned beef taste.  

If anyone has any suggestions I would greatly appreciate it.

I hope I've described well enough.  

Thanks in Advance,

SmokeTexRing


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 27, 2012)

I haven't made up a rub specifically for short ribs for quite awhile, but since you make your own blends, these may give you a few ideas how to get the flavor profile you're after (several recipes using the same base ingredients):

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/red-bell-pepper-rub-naturally-sweet-and-mildy-spicy-no-sugar

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/cherry-dry-rub-recipe-and-process

Eric


----------



## smoketexring (Jun 27, 2012)

forluvofsmoke said:


> I haven't made up a rub specifically for short ribs for quite awhile, but since you make your own blends, these may give you a few ideas how to get the flavor profile you're after (several recipes using the same base ingredients):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Eric,

They all look and sound great.  I'll give them a try. 

Much appreciated.

SmokeTexRing


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 28, 2012)

I developed this rub for Pastrami but I add 1T Salt to it and use it as a Brisket and Short Rib Rub. I also put it on Steaks, pretty good stuff...JJ

Pastrami / Beef Rub

2T Black Peppercorns

1T Coriander Seed

1T Dry Minced Onion

1T Dry Minced Garlic

1tsp Allspice Berries

1tsp Mustard Seed

1tsp Dry Thyme Leaves

3 Bay Leaves, crumbled

1tsp Juniper Berries ( optional )

All Spices are Whole and were toasted in a dry pan over Medium heat until fragrant.

Let the Spices cool then Grind in a cheapo Coffee Grinder until slightly less than Coarse.


----------



## smoketexring (Jun 28, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I developed this rub for Pastrami but I add 1T Salt to it and use it as a Brisket and Short Rib Rub. I also put it on Steaks, pretty good stuff...JJ
> 
> Pastrami / Beef Rub
> 
> ...



Thanks Chef J J,

I will definitely try it.  I have a couple of party's this summer and will try it then.

SmokeTexRing


----------

